# Belly bacon



## jcam222 (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I have several successful buckboard bacon smokes completed. Likely have done around 80 lbs. Did a bit of pastrami too. For both I’ve used Pops brine recipes. I am curious why his guidelines recommend buckboard 8-10 days but belly 10-14. Generally I do the buckboard 10-12 , about 2 1/2 inches to 3 thick (injected). With the belly thinner not sure I understand the longer brining period.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't have an answer, but my guess is because of the fat content of Belly, giving the cure more time to penetrate.
Personally, my routine is to cure for 14 days.
I have observed something with my Belly Bacon, I put the dry (cure, salt, and sugar) mixture in the bag over the slab. Overnight, the moisture is drawn from the meat and makes a slurry of wet cure. Around day 11-12 that liquid gets reabsorbed into the bacon.
When I open mine on day 14 it's pretty dry. Then it gets rinsed in cold (filtered) water, and submerged in an Ice Water bath for and hour. And onward with the balance of Bacon in the Makin.

The process is relatively straight forward, but for me about 25 days from end to end. I have 5 pounds ready to slice and package today.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks Sonny. I was thinking the high fat must be the answer. I’m going to inject it and likely let it, the buckboard and Canadian all go 12-14 days in Pops brine. Should have about 43 lbs to hit the smoker then.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2019)

Man that is a mess of bacon!
I see a lot of BLT's in your future, as a matter of fact we just picked up some killer tomato's & BLT's for lunch it is!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2019)

43 Pounds!
That's a lotta Bacon to be Makin!
Makes me feel like shirker with my Demi Loaf sized loads. 
I put away 4 pounds yesterday, in 1/2 pound (8 ounce) vacuum bagged packages.
I have a living bacon bank, making ~ once a month deposits.
 Social Security Bacon  
But without Congressional finger prints on the deposits.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

Yup I think that the density of the fat in the belly makes a difference. That's a good stock of bacon 80 lbs wow.

Warren


----------

